# Not MY Ducks!!



## Baymule (Apr 22, 2014)

Many of you have read my post about Paris, our Great Pyrenees, if not, here is a link to her story.
http://www.backyardherds.com/thread...heep-goats-or-chase-bears-hawk-post-26.23771/

I have a funny to tell ya'll. I ordered 20 ducks, 3 fawn and white Runners for their eggs and 17 Pekins to send to that fabulous duck resort in my utility room, called freezer camp. They are in a pen, attached to the chicken coop. Paris has ignored them. If their insane quacking has bothered her, she has had good manners and not complained. They are real idiots. When I go in the pen to feed and water them, they panic and trample all over each other, like a Black Friday sale gone bad.

Our son came to visit and we were sitting in the back yard, enjoying the spring afternoon. Paris came to us for petting and attention. I had told Layne, our son about the dumb ducks behavior, so he walked to their pen, raised his arms and loudly said RAH! RAH! RAH! He wanted to see for himself if they really did stampede, and they did. Before anybody gets their panties in a wad, we treat these ducks very well and do not abuse them. This was just something dumb my son did. Well.....Paris launched off the deck barking her LOUD bark, her I'M SERIOUS bark and hit Layne on his butt with her front paws. Paris put her nose in the small of his back, still barking, plainly saying, THIS IS A WARNING-I WILL BITE YOU.

We were stunned. Layne immediately dropped his arms and spoke kindly to Paris in the high pitched tone we use when praising her. She stopped barking, got off his butt and he petted her. Everything was just hunky-dory then. Layne praised her and said good dog. We were laughing our heads off. I praised her and loved her, she was all friendly with Layne like nothing happened. He was very impressed with her protectiveness and restraint.  Paris was just doing her job. Those are HER ducks and she protects them.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 22, 2014)

Haven't been on in about a month... peeked in and saw this story!
LOVE  Paris! What a wonderful dog she is. 
Doesn't it just make you so proud. 

Thanks for sharing. Always encouraging!


----------



## Prairie Farm Woman (Apr 26, 2014)

Love to hear stories of dogs doing their job.
I kinda think of the duck noises that they make as them telling jokes to each other! (Hahaha)


----------

